# My car can fly!!!



## Compaq (Aug 16, 2012)

Basic tweaks in PH only! My girlfriend and I drove across the country to get to the uni, and found this view spot. Sort of neat 





Flygetur 1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Flygetur 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


iPhone shots, btw


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## seakritter (Aug 16, 2012)

You know it's all fun and games til some looses an eye, lol


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thats so cool!  Neat idea.:thumbup:


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 16, 2012)

Compaq said:


> My girlfriend and I...



Needs some bare legs with toes pressed against the glass.. 




jk..  Cool photos. It really does give a sense of flying!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Basic tweaks in PH only! My girlfriend and I drove across the country.............



So, that's where you **coughranoutof**coughgas**, huh?


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 16, 2012)

Cool idea, well implemented Anders!


----------



## princysharma1990 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice and cool idea of having such a photo shoot..
The scenery is very beautiful and I must say, it looks like you are flying your car...
Loved it..!!


----------



## arkipix1001 (Aug 24, 2012)

neat...


----------

